# Wife 1.0



## mrhnau (Apr 18, 2007)

Wife 1.0

   Last year a friend of mine upgraded GirlFriend 1.0 to Wife 1.0
and found that it's a memory hog, leaving very little system
resources for other applications. He is only now noticing that
Wife 1.0 also is spawning Child-Processes which are further consuming valuable
resources. No mention of this particular phenomena was included
in the product brochure or the documentation, though other users have
informed him that this is to be expected due to the nature of the
application.  Not only that, Wife 1.0 installs itself such that
it is always lauched at system initialization where it can
monitor all other system activity.

   He's finding that some applications such as PokerNight 10.3,
BeerBash 2.5, and PubNight 7.0 are no longer able to run in the
system at all, crashing the system when selected (even though
they always worked fine before).  At installation, Wife 1.0
provides no option as to the installation of undesired Plug-Ins such as
MotherInLaw 55.8 and BrotherInLaw Beta release.  Also, system performance
seems to diminish with each passing day.

   Some features he'd like to see in the upcoming wife 2.0.
- A "Don't remind me again" button
- Minimize button
- An install shield feature that allows Wife 2.0 to be installed
  with the option to uninstall at anytime without the loss of
  cache and other system resources.
- An option to run the network driver in promiscuous mode which
  would allow the systems hardware probe feature to be much more
  useful.

   I myself decided to avoid all of the headaches associated with Wife
1.0 by sticking with Girlfriend 2.0.  Even here, however, I
found many problems. Apparently you cannot install Girlfriend
2.0 on top of Girlfriend 1.0.  You must uninstall Girlfriend 1.0 first.
Other users say this is a long standing bug which I should have been
aware of. Apparently the versions of Girlfriend have conflicts over shared
use of the I/O port.  You would think they would have fixed such
a stupid bug by now.  To make matters worse, the uninstall program for
Girlfriend 1.0 doesn't work very well, leaving undesirable
traces of the application in the system.

    Another thing that sucks; all versions of Girlfriend continually
popup little annoying messages about the advantages of upgrading
to Wife 1.0!

          *****  BUG WARNING  ********
    Wife 1.0 has an undocumented bug.  If you try to install
Mistress 1.1 before uninstalling Wife 1.0, Wife 1.0 will delete
MSMoney files before doing the uninstall itself.  Then Mistress 1.1 will
refuse to install, claiming insufficient resources.

          *** BUG WORK-AROUNDS ***************
    To avoid the above bug, try installing Mistress 1.1 on a
different system and never run any file transfer applications
such as Laplink 6.0.

    Also, beware of similar shareware applications that have been
known to carry viruses that may affect Wife 1.0.  Another
solution would be to run Mistress 1.0 via a UseNet provider
under an anonymous name.  Here again, beware of the viruses
which can accidently be downloaded from the UseNet.


----------



## Drac (Apr 18, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!!!!:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## crushing (Apr 18, 2007)

I've heard of people losing all MSMoney files by just uninstalling Wife 1.0 and never touching any version of Mistress.  Including when WGA (Wife Genuine Advantage) uninstalls itself when it no longer recongizes the system on which it is installed.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 18, 2007)

An excellent version, I love the Usenet bit and the Virus warning on the end!  :lfao:


----------

